# Sycamore Bowl



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Worked on this all weekend. This is a 10" X 4" Sycamore bowl that I turned and died red. It has a CA finish, and because of that the pictures are not that good, because of the reflection.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Lookin' good, Foggy.....:cheers:


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

I like that!


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

That is really nice. If I can ever master the rest of my tools, I need to take up turning.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Well done, John! I am looking forward to seeing this in person. We will soon be having a photo tent in the GCWA Raffle! I hope to see you win that and put it to good use. Though, you really did a great job with this picture gloss is always hard to shoot.


----------



## mr bill (Apr 1, 2006)

Good job... I like the color... and you can still see the wood grain...


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Linda, you will need to come see it Tuesday or you will have to wait for the October meeting. I will not be at the September meeting. Hope you do not put the light boxes in the raffle this month.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

John, I am recovering form my second eye surgery! The September GCWA meeting will be the Husqvarna 450 chainsaw, the October meeting will be the Photo Tent! Will miss you in September and sure will miss seeing that bowl.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks great!


----------

